# ISO Lotus



## redstrat

I was looking at my tank the other day and thinking once again how great a lotus might look in there. I know this is a common SWOAPE plant, i was wondering if any of you have any that you might be willing to part with. 
Thanks


----------



## MatPat

I have two right now but one is going to my friend in Maryland when he gets his tank set up. If either of them sprout another plantlet in the near future, I will let you know.


----------



## redstrat

Thanks Matt, I really appreciate it, no rush. I'm thinking about another re-scape to rejuvinate my interest in my scape this summer.


----------



## megasycophant

Too bad we didn't know this a week ago, Matt and I picked up some "dwarf lotus" at AA in Columbus. They've got them for $3 apiece if you're interested.


----------



## MatPat

I'm really curious to see what the "Dwarf Lotus" will morph into when it is given high light and CO2. It may turn out to not be suited to aquarium conditions or it may end up being very suitable, time will tell.


----------



## redstrat

I might have to make the little trip over to AA, I haven't been in there in a while anyway.


----------



## Six

the flower in my sig is that of a red tiger lotus grown outdoors if thats something youre interested in trying


----------



## megasycophant

Six said:


> the flower in my sig is that of a red tiger lotus grown outdoors if thats something youre interested in trying


Heh, I'm just trying to see your sig, as it's blank to me!


----------



## jennfier

Maybe need another thread for seeing sigs. Can I see mine ? Yes I can.


----------



## Six

lol, i broke the link.










here's the whole pic


----------



## megasycophant

that's awesome!


----------



## jennfier

Wow, what camera did you use ? That's a gorgeous pic.


----------



## Six

thanks jennifer.  i used a nikon 8700 in macro mode. 

i just got our lotus going for this year a couple weeks ago. putting up leaves every 3-4 days  the leaves get 7+"! ill have to find a pic/take a pic.

i love posting that pic because that plant is $5 compared to the $30 water garden lily varieties!


----------



## MatPat

Wow, I really hope I can get my Red Tiger Lotus to bloom like that. So far it has been languishing in the pot on my front porch. I don't think it is getting enough light


----------

